# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Du lịch Bắc Ninh - Khách sạn Bắc Ninh - Casino, massage, xông hơi, Karaoke

## congtydulichbacninh

Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Bắc Ninh, cách thủ đô Hà Nội và sân bay Nội Bài hơn 30km về phía Bắc, Trung tâm du lịch văn hoá thể thao Phú Sơn là khu nghỉ dưỡng tiêu chuẩn 4 sao đầu tiên ở Bắc Ninh với kiến trúc Pháp cổ. Đây là nơi lý tưởng cho mọi du khách khi về thăm Bắc Ninh, về với miền quê Kinh Bắc cùng những làn điệu dân ca quan họ mượt mà, đằm thắm. Cách đó không xa là các cơ quan hành chính và các di tích lịch sử văn hoá. Khách sạn phoenix với 86 phòng nghỉ sang trọng, được trang thiết bị hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi; phòng hội nghị, hội thảo đạt tiêu chuẩn; hệ thống các nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn Âu, Á; Khu ẩm thực văn hoá quan họ được xây dựng và thiết kế theo phong cách kiến trúc nhà Việt cổ gồm những gian nhà gỗ độc đáo mang đậm nét văn hóa của người dân xứ Bắc tạo nên một nét kiến trúc rất riêng ở vùng Kinh Bắc; dịch vụ du lịch miền Quan Họ; bể bơi ngoài trời, cà fê sân vườn; sân tennis; karaoke, massage, xông hơi; dịch vụ giặt là; dịch vụ cho thuê xe, có bãi đỗ xe rộng rãi và an toàn....


*PHÒNG NGHỈ VÀ TRANG THIẾT BỊ*

86 Phòng nghỉ bao gồm  thượng hạng - Đặc biệt - Hạng sang – Gia đình – Tiêu chuẩn 1 –Tiêu chuẩn đều có:
* Phòng có bồn tắm và vòi hoa sen
* Phòng thượng hạng và đặc biệt có bồn xông hơi và tắm tia áp lực
* Máy điều hoà nhiệt độ; TV kỹ thuật số
*  Minibar; Máy sấy tóc; Khoá từ;Đường truyền internet tốc độ cao
* Bàn làm việc; Bình đun nước siêu tốc ...
*Báo chí hàng ngày
* Giờ nhận, trả phòng là 12h00
Lợi ích: Miễn phí ăn sáng, bể bơi,báo đọc hàng ngày ; dịch vụ giặt là nhanh sẽ tính giá ở mức ưu đãi..
Chính sách đối với trẻ em: tối đa 01 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi ngủ chung với bố mẹ. Trong trường hợp sử dụng giường phụ có tính phí.

 

*PHÒNG HỘI NGHỊ HỘI THẢO*

Với diện tích hơn 500 m2 cùng các trang thiết bị hiện đại, chuyên dùng  chắc chắn sẽ đem lại sự thành công cho các cuộc hội nghị, hội thảo và đại tiệc.      

*KHU ẨM THỰC VĂN HOÁ QUAN HỌ*

Khu ẩm thực văn hóa Quan họ được xây dựng theo lối nhà của quan chức, địa chủ trong thời phong kiến gồm gian nhà giữa và 02 gian nhà khách hai bên bằng gỗ xoan được trang trí bằng những họa tiết tinh xảo với những bức hoành phi, đại tự, những câu đối cổ, những bộ sập, trường kỉ...

 

*DỊCH VỤ VÀ TIỆN NGHI KHÁC*

* Dịch vụ massage, xông hơi, Dịch vụ giặt là
* Karaoke* An ninh 24 giờ
* Quầy thông tin du lịch
* Sân quần vợt, Bể bơi ngoài trời
* Xe đưa đón sân bay
* Chấp nhận thanh toán các loại thẻ thanh toán
(American Express,Visa, Master Card, JCB, Diners club)
* Thu đổi ngoại tệ
* Photocopy* Thang máy hiện đại
* 4 khu vực đỗ xe cho 100 xe ...

Trung tâm du lịch văn hóa thể thao Phú Sơn

Địa chỉ : Phố Phúc Sơn - P. Vũ Ninh - TP. Bắc Ninh  
Điện thoại: (84-241)3871222 / 3871999 * Fax: (84-241)3871555  
Email: phusonresort@vnn.vn

Website: phusonresort.com

Du lịch Bắc Ninh - Khách sạn Bắc Ninh - Casino, massage, xông hơi, Karaoke

----------

